# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Win 7 không nhập được key

## skyxd88

mình đang sử dụng xp2, mình cài thêm một hệ điều hành win7.không hiểu sao mình không thể nhập key được, bao nhiêu key cũng không ăn, mong các bác giúp đỡ.mình đang dùng hai hệ điều hành, trước đây mình cài đĩa này nhập key ok, không hiểu sao giờ không nhập được

----------


## chuyenxemay

có thể do key hết hạn sử dụng. bạn thử lùi thời gian hệ thống xuống vài tháng rồi nhập lại xem sao nhé

----------


## hvdnghia3

bạn có thể nói kix hơn không.mình dùng rất nhiều key để thử.bản 32 bit và 64 bit cũng không ăn.thời gian dùng bản win có 1 tháng thì làm sao lùi thời gian hệ thống xuống vài tháng được chứ

----------


## hoangminh2016

nếu nhập key lúc cài win thì làm như trên, còn cài win xong rồi thì bạn nên cr*** sẽ tốt hơn.

----------


## chan

bạn có thể nói kĩ hơn cho mình biết được không.cái chỗ cr*** ấy.mình toàn cài xong rồi nhập key

----------


## chungdp

tham khảo here: http://www.google.com.vn/#hl=vi&q=crack+womdpws+7&meta=lr=lang_vi&fp=70fcb1  b30364532f

----------


## trinhhiep.camera

quét trên google thì mình quét bao nhiêu rồi, nếu có thì mình đã không hỏi các bạn, mong các bác giúp đỡ

----------


## haicauhoan

> bạn có thể nói kĩ hơn cho mình biết được không.cái chỗ cr*** ấy.mình toàn cài xong rồi nhập key


bạn nói là chỉ dùng key chứ chưa thử cr*** mà

----------


## phamhoasp

cr*** là gì hả bạn, mình hỏi từ nãy giờ từ đấy mà không thấy bạn trả lời

----------


## thanhtruc02

vào cái link google ở trên là biết câu trả lời mà!?
xem thêm: http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=24154

----------


## helloseo

những cái trên không liên quan đến lỗi của mình đang gặp, cám ơn bạn đã dành thời gian để giúp đỡ mình nhé

----------


## showhand79

> những cái trên không liên quan đến lỗi của mình đang gặp, cám ơn bạn đã dành thời gian để giúp đỡ mình nhé


nam mô a di đà phật!
bạn hỏi sao ko nhập key được thì mình bảo key hết hạn
bạn hỏi làm thế nào thì mình bảo nên crack
bạn hỏi crack là j thì mình đưa link cho bạn
giờ bạn nói thế thì pó tay!!!!:d

----------


## dtbaongoc0

mình dùng ko vấn đề gì cả .cả 32bit lẫn 64bit

bạn dùng cái 32bit này xem :

32-bit keys:

trích d?n:
6jkv2-qpb8h-rq893-fw7tm-pbj73
4hjrk-x6q28-hwrfy-wdyhj-k8hdh
qxv7b-k78w2-qgpr6-9fwh9-kgmm7
tq32r-wfbdm-gfhd2-qgvmh-3p9gc
gg4mq-mgk72-hvxfw-khcrf-kw6ky
crj8x-q3d3g-v6t98-hmx62-2w3kx
64-bit keys:

trích d?n:
d9rhv-jg8xc-c77h2-3yf6d-ryrj9
jydv8-h8vxg-74rpt-6bjpb-x42v4
7xrcq-rpy28-yy9p8-r6hd8-84gh3
482xp-6j9wr-4jxt3-vbpp6-fqf4m
rfftv-j6k7w-mhbqj-xymmj-q8dch
xgd8w-b6wbm-8fdj2-r43tq-xp3km 


nhưng bản win7 của bạn là bao nhiêu bít ? để mình kiếm cho cái key 

bạn điền key lúc cài hay sau khi cài cũng được hết

----------


## hautran200594

bạn mù chữ 18 đang dùng hai hệ điều hành phải không.key trên đĩa bạn không bao giờ hết hạn.bạn hãy thử cài 1 hệ điều hành xem có vấn đề gì xảy ra không.đây có thể là lỗi nhỏ gây ra khi cài hai hê điều hành chạy song song

----------


## nguyenhoangcomputer

tất cả các key mà tuânthiem cho mình mình đều dã thử hết, có lẽ bạn caoquy nói đúng, chiều nay mình thử cài 1 hệ điều hành xem sao.cám ơn hai bạn nhé

----------


## samnguyen

hic.ngoài nghĩa đó mònh còn dịch được nghĩa nào hay hơn nữa chứ.khi cài xong bạn hãy post bài lên để các bạn cùng được tham khảo nhé, máy tính thì muôn vàn lỗi, không người nào có thể gặp được hết tất cả trường hợp xảy ra, vì vậy mỗi lần gặp một lỗi lạ thì đó cũng là bài học quý báu cho những người là dân it và đam mê tin hoc, cho nên hãy cùng chia sẻ để mọi người có thể mỗi ngày vun dầy kiến thức tin học của mình nhé

----------


## akzhoan

cả chiểu nay mình đã đành thời gian cài lại từ đầu bản win 7.và cài 1 hệ điều hành, mình nhập key vào ok, không vấn đề gì, không hiểu sao mình cài hai hệ điều hành như hồi sáng thì lại không được.cám ơn các bạn đã giúp đỡ mình nhé

----------

